# Problem with 3D



## asapilu (Feb 13, 2009)

I want to play "never winter nights" (games/linux-nwnclient)
but after few second when game started (in 3D) system freeze and mouse and keyboard not work and all i can do is press power button and system shutdown correctly. also many 3D games freeze like this (fro example vegastrike) and 3d screensavaer in both gnome and kde have a little chance but freeze sometimes but some 3d games like dangerdeep dont have this problem anymore.
I play "never winter nights" correctly before with xorg 6.9 but with 7.3 and now 7.4 i have this problem.
My vga is radeon 9600 pro (gigabyte ultra version with 500mhz core clock) 128mb agp 8x

drm0: <ATI Radeon AR 9600 XT> on vgapci0
info: [drm] AGP at 0xe0000000 128MB
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524
info: [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map
info: [drm] Loading R300 Microcode
info: [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs
drm0: [ITHREAD]

Any one have an idea. if i remember correctly in xorg 6.9: 
info: [drm] Setting GART location based on old memory map
well i am not sure

thank you for reading this


----------



## asapilu (Feb 17, 2009)

i delete all package and install xorg 7.4 rather than upgrade. it's work fine now.


----------



## trev (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting the solution!


----------

